# Closet auger



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I need a new closet auger, I currently have a beat up General 6’. Any suggestions for a better one? Drop head or regular? I only use it about once a month if that, thankfully.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I need a new closet auger, I currently have a beat up General 6’. Any suggestions for a better one? Drop head or regular? I only use it about once a month if that, thankfully.


I too use the general teletube with the larger drop head. I have used a ridgid and an electric eel auger and I didn't like either. The ridgid seemed to fragile and the electric eel was too bulky in the hands.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I too use the general teletube with the larger drop head. I have used a ridgid and an electric eel auger and I didn't like either. The ridgid seemed to fragile and the electric eel was too bulky in the hands.


My current one isn’t a drop head. Do you like the drop head better than the standard?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> My current one isn’t a drop head. Do you like the drop head better than the standard?


Never used the standard one. I like the one I have. I think they make another, smaller, drop head, mine is the larger one around, kind of squat.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Like this;


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Never used the standard one. I like the one I have. I think they make another, smaller, drop head, mine is the larger one around, kind of squat.


Thank you, I’ll check them out


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’ve always used a Ridgid, I’ve never used anything else. It’s always done a good job.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I have both General's, the extendable 6' only fits about 50% of toilets. I use the 3' a lot more.

You need to have both.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I have both General's, the extendable 6' only fits about 50% of toilets. I use the 3' a lot more.
> 
> You need to have both.



I've only ever had the one and it has fit every toilet I've come across. Do you frenchies have tighter holes?

Sometimes I'll run it in reverse to get it around the last 90 in the base.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I used a ridgid 6’ for years, then I used a general 6’ with a drop head. Much better IMHO. I find if it doesn’t clear with 3’, it’s time to pull and cable.
A friend of mine bought the Milwaukee auger, says he really likes it. I really don’t get many plugged toilets, so I can’t justify the cost.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I used a ridgid 6’ for years, then I used a general 6’ with a drop head. Much better IMHO. I find if it doesn’t clear with 3’, it’s time to pull and cable.
> ..........


I would tend to agree with your 3' statement when talking about plastic drains, but I find that often with cast iron or lead bends(when they're ruffled) that the clog can often be there, in which case the extra 3' is mint.

Also, being able to tell the customer it clears 3' past the toilet is great when it's the third time in 3 months they've clogged the toilet and mention they think I didn't clear it all! I can say, the sink/tub ties in right after the toilet, clearly the issue was right in the toilet itself since the sink/tub work just fine. 

I know it doesn't make sense to plumbers, but for some reason that extra 3' shuts them up.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

I prefer the ridgid 6’ with the drop head


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

General 6' extension is my go to.. sometimes its enough to get in the stack and clear the bathtub thats full.. but we all know if that is going on better off to pull the toilet and put a real machine in there


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I think I’ve cleared one in all this time with the extension. I have a few slab houses where the the flange 90° is 3’ deep. Tub not affected, no gurgling, just a really slow flushing toilet. If I use my closet auger to diagnose, I don’t charge for it.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> I think I’ve cleared one in all this time with the extension. I have a few slab houses where the the flange 90° is 3’ deep. Tub not affected, no gurgling, just a really slow flushing toilet. If I use my closet auger to diagnose, I don’t charge for it.


I was mostly referring to apartment buildings... when its everything backing up its usually plugged int the 45 before the soil stack.. and with the extension you can sometimes reach it... I usually use the drop head style snake... my toilet auger been broken for since march last year still using it lol.. only a 3 footer now...

Had a call friday night... job i was at about 3 months ago backing up again.. I told them before there was problems... brought camera, snaked line 3" blade wont go through used spear head get it to clear.. video cast iron pipe has dropped 2 locations one about 2" one about 3" 4" cast... 

anyways, what i was getting at was that just like your slab house this pipe hit the stack and dropped 4' before the 90... The area that needs the repair is about 8' long and 6' deep inside the house... gave them a quote but told them if it takes more time than this its more money.. have to dig outside too as the pipe is messed up under the foundation wall..

Total shyt show and hope to hell I don't get the job... priced it HIGH🤑🤑


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I will have to say, a closet auger is probably the most profitable tool we have. Wham bam and over pays for itself each and every job!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I've only ever had the one and it has fit every toilet I've come across. Do you frenchies have tighter holes?
> 
> Sometimes I'll run it in reverse to get it around the last 90 in the base.


Yes tight holes, doesn't even go through the first bend. Even a month ago I couldn't put the auger in the toilet in the first place!


----------

